# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Laguna de La Mata (Alicante)

## santy

La laguna de la Mata, antaño dedicada a explotación como salina, permanece conectada mediante un canal con el mar. Fue declarada Parque Natural en el año 1989, junto con la de Torrevieja con una superficie de unas 700 hectáreas de lámina de agua, el total del parque es de 3700 hectáreas. El entorno es digno de visitarse, os pongo el enlace para no enrollarme mucho, ya que toda la información que he encontrado por internet, al parecer está sacada de aquí.

http://www.cma.gva.es/contenido_Parq...=2989&idioma=C

Unas vistas de la laguna, excepto la primera, las demás están tomadas desde una atalaya observatorio.

   


En el centro se pueden observar un par de cigüeñuelas, bastante comunes de ver en esta zona.




Espero que las fotos os gusten la mitad de lo que a mi me gusta este sitio.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias santy.

Por lo que se ve es un sitio precioso :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas las fotos Santy, gracias amigo por dármelo a conocer  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FOLECILLO

Tomaaaaa....!!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Menudo paraje. Precioso. Magnificas fotos santy.

----------

